# Diabetes UK Family Weekenders



## Bronco Billy (Feb 28, 2020)

Diabetes UK is organising two family weekenders. One is on 19th April in Bristol, the other is in Leeds on 17th May. Both events are for families and their children affected by type 1 diabetes. These events are for the whole family, including siblings, not just the child with diabetes. The events are for families who have a type 1 child between the ages 0-11

These events are a great opportunity for parents and children to meet and talk with others who ‘get it’.

Children will be looked after by trained volunteers, including medical professionals. You can find more details and book your place here

Another event is being planned for the Midlands in July. Full details will be on the website when they become available.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Feb 28, 2020)

Ooh July may suit us better. I looked at the April one but I can’t commit to anything at the moment while we’re sorting my mum’s move out. Midlands would be easier geographically too.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 28, 2020)

Thebearcametoo said:


> Ooh July may suit us better. I looked at the April one but I can’t commit to anything at the moment while we’re sorting my mum’s move out. Midlands would be easier geographically too.


The July one is in Cambridge and targeted at 11-17 year olds.  There will be more to come.
I have volunteered at these and absolutely loved it.  There are separate programs for the parents, whilst the children with T1 and their siblings get active, as well as providing them with time to talk and learn about T1.  I know I learnt loads from the other volunteers too, and enjoyed a weekend of being ‘normal’ as virtually everyone was testing/ injecting/ pumping.


----------



## SueEK (Feb 28, 2020)

Doesn’t apply to me but what a lovely idea x


----------



## Lady Willpower (Mar 24, 2020)

What would happen if it all gets cancelled? The July one sounds wonderful.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 24, 2020)

I would think it would be safe to assume it will be cancelled.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 24, 2020)

Bristol has been cancelled.  They are waiting to make decisions about the later ones.
Keep a watch on the website, but I will also flag up dates when I hear.


----------

